# Big Buck on Trail Cam!



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Man did we get a big buck on our trail cam a couple weeks ago! 

I guess this guy thought our mineral lick was a good place to drop some fertilizer.....must have been on a mission cause he didn't even see the camera 5 feet from him :whistling:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That shits funny!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

That is some fuuny shit there!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

trophy cam didn't miss the moment


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA..I wouldnt have blurred the face


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You know him? Hopefully his finger poked through the paper.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

funny shit right there..


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Never know where your being watched these days! Hilarious !!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Eye in the sky or eye on the ground, big brother is always watching :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Wowwwww!.........everybody that knows me is gonna swear that is me, including myself. If it wasnt for th Levis I could even be convinced but i havent worn any of those in a year or so.......Man, i racked my brain thinkin if i did that somewhere.........but not me


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

made me laugh! good one...


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Missin' the tramp stamp Mason. Dead giveaway it aint you. Close resemblance tho!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahahaha....that's wonderful!!!!


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

I doubt if you'll be seeing any deer at that spot for a while!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Rickg said:


> I doubt if you'll be seeing any deer at that spot for a while!!!


You could take a big dump on the corn pile and them deer will come......:yes::001_huh:


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kinda pale for a local, must not fish much!!!!:no:


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

TailRazor said:


> You know him? Hopefully his finger poked through the paper.


No, we don't know him. He was part of a crew hauling sand from the pit on our lease. I had 100 or so pics of the dump truck carrying out 50 loads of sand in two days and this was in the middle of it. 

This camera is dual purpose: watches the mineral lick and the road to see who is coming in :thumbsup:


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

We're tempted to laminate a big copy of it and put it up at the pit for his buddy's to get a good laugh!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I would did he cover it up at .


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

black mail for life lol


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

bamaman08 said:


> No, we don't know him. He was part of a crew hauling sand from the pit on our lease. I had 100 or so pics of the dump truck carrying out 50 loads of sand in two days and this was in the middle of it.
> 
> This camera is dual purpose: watches the mineral lick and the road to see who is coming in :thumbsup:


That is just to good...


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

A feller can't even take a dump in the woods in privacy any more:whistling:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

LIFE is good if your sh#ting in the woods on a cool day :thumbup:


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Imagine if the camera caught the turd in mid-flight now that would be hilarious:thumbup:


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

good stuff.


----------

